# High Horse Power



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yesterday along side my property a U.P. Train came rolling up and stopped, That's kind of unusual for the U.P. they normally just go whizzing by. I opened the door and could hear and feel One big rumble so grabbed the camera and down the hill I went, I know "Train Chaser" Fever struck.
At the bottom of my hill I discovered there was 5 SD90MAC's and One SD70MAC! that works out to 35550 HP  That's a lot of pony power!
It's also approx. 2,490,000 lbs or 1129445.001 kg or 1245 tons, HEAVY!















And off they went


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow!!
Way cool photos too. The ground must have trembled big time.
Bob


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh and was it ever! Living in the mountains has it's perks! People in the flat lands don't get these kind of shows!
I was trying to maneuver around the 2 foot deep snow in my tennis shoe's in the right-a-way after sprinting 1/2 mile down the driveway. Note to self: Must get Quad to Aid in chasing trains!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a LOT of train.  I'm happy to get two engines running in a lashup.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

NIMT.COM said:


> Oh and was it ever! Living in the mountains has it's perks! People in the flat lands don't get these kind of shows!...


as it turns out we can get plenty of snow too. nearest metra line is shut down BTW


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gosh, I'm outside Phila, and I can give you pictures with that much snow! I thought you guys were going to get HAMMERED!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea that's a lot of snow for you guy's over there! That's a dusting for up here.:laugh::laugh: 
I wouldn't even need to break out the snow blower for that! 
Did I mention that my Pickup truck has a 8" lift and studed snow tires for a reason!
Next year Tracks for the truck!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice pictures.:thumbsup:

Anyone see these on u tube?
After your done watching it look to the right there are more good ones to view.

awesome power.:thumbsup:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QenN5DVuLtw

One of the videos shows what happens if you don't carry enough steam into the drifts. The engine gets completely buried.
Then there is another showing how they get it out.
I don't know if it is in this batch though.
I will go back and look.

You don't do this just right you can jump the track too slow you don't go.

Heres one that got stuck.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF2ZPRmocs4&feature=related


Now here is a garden train in the winter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BaBX1fEtt0&feature=related


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

"Now what ?!?" ... that's what the guys say after their train gets stuck in the snow. I'm not sure, but I'm guessing that that's Rhode Island snow ... that stuff is impossible to move! 

That first plowing video is impressive, too. I can clearly see why these loco operators work in conjuction with a ground crew when plowing ... the guys in the loco can't see anything behind that monster wave of plowed snow.

Neat vids!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Personally, I liked the stuck one.  The comments said it took six engines to pull that out.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> I wouldn't even need to break out the snow blower for that!
> Did I mention that my Pickup truck has a 8" lift and studed snow tires for a reason!


I'd like to see a pic of that. I'm so used to seeing Soccer Mommies doing 60/70 mph in their 4x4 with leather seats and low profile tires on hard pack only to see them again in the woods while I'm out plowing. Big Ed can probably contest, the vastness of winter driving skills, most in our area have:laugh:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm working to get this set up for next winter!!
Needs more snow for this to truly be Impressive.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=M20v_HgHZ1w


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sean,

HOLY SH*T !!!! 

I've never seen a rig like that. Amazing!!!

TJ


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

lol - I sure out there, that thing is called a necessity:laugh: Nice set of tracks by the way:thumbsup:


----------

